# Why do I always get the Lemons? VENT



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

My barn has only been open a year and the drama I've dealt with is unbelievable.

I don't know why everyone thinks the boarding stable should pay for their stupidity.

-I've already been to court once this year because some lady couldn't afford her horse's care and donated him and then when he was well again she took him back.

-Every horse I've gotten in for consignment goes lame.

-I've had people grossly over pay for horses and then when they get rid of them they think that exempts them from giving me 30 days notice or from taking care of them in the mean time.

-I just got a horse in and the lady neglected to tell me she has uveitis.. she neglected to care for it and it got soooo bad and she didn't return any of my 30 phone calls so I finally just took care of it myself..which meant eye ointments 4 times a day including Christmas. |

- Board was due yesterday and 6 boarders have paid. 1 works off her board so that doesn't count. 1 traded 6 months worth of junk for board so she is paid for so technically 4 out of 15 boarders paid on time. 

-I can't sleep very well because I have this sinking feeling that one of my boarders is going to pick her horse up in the middle of the night so she can skip out on payment after her horse has racked up $75 in extra care bills the last month. So every little sound outside wakes me up.

-I got a friesian mare in for boarding because her owner broke her arm. I discover this horse is DEAD LAME. Owner has xrays done and they confirm bone spurs in the stilfe. She is done being a riding horse. The owner paid $8,000 for this 18 y/o friesian mare a year ago! So I list her for sale as a brood mare for the owner only to get a call from the previous owner this morning saying the mare is NOT breeding sound! She is basically worthless. Well I would just take her back to her owner's place now that her arm is healed but the owner has moved 2 hours away. I have a feeling I will get stuck with her... I've always wanted to own a friesian.. just not like this. 

ARGH!!!!!!!!!!

The sad thing is... I check references most of the time!


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

Dang!
What a LOT of problems!
I'm afraid though that I don't think any barn will come without problems..

And about the stealing horses, do you not have the proper info about them?
In case it happens, you can always go ahead and call the cops, have them go after the owner.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Maybe you need to re-write your contracts as far as health care and the like. If a horse is obviously ill and the owners can't be reached sort of thing that makes them responsible for the bills. Can you also put an addition to to your boarding agreement that if your out of pocket costs reach $__ money then you have the right to take ownership of the horse. 
What a pain in the patooty you have had! Here's a hug, hope it helps


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Ok I received 2 more board checks by mail so that makes me feel a little bit better about the $500 check I wrote to the hay man.. lol

The sad thing is I do have that stuff in my contracts.. I have a boarding agreement with a standard of care clause. I have a liability contract for my property and the property I lease... I have barn rules they have to sign.. I have signs... I send out monthly newsletters letting people know whats going on and whats new.

The problem is people never read anything... So I go over contracts whenever they sign them.. they just forget. LOL gotta love people!


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

I am so sorry. Running a boarding business can be a miserable job. After you've been open longer, you'll go through a sorting out process and will end up with a good core clientele. Right now, as the new barn, you're probably getting some people who have run through all the other local facilities. 

I would share some of my boarding horror stories with you if that would make you feel better - I've got some doozies.

I have only one piece of useful advice for you. Improve your security a little - close and padlock the main gate at night. Also post barn hours and ask that your boarders abide by them or ask for exceptions on a case by case basis. Make it harder for someone to come in and take a horse after hours to avoid payment, and if you end up in court, posted hours and closed and locked gates will make their intent to defraud you clear.


----------



## JadedEyes (Jun 26, 2009)

My barn just put in closed circuit cameras. It makes people a little bit more wary about doing something bad. Especially when you look up and there is that blinking red light....


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I'd install those fake security cameras that look like real cameras and tell everyone their for security purposes. You don't spend a ton of money and the people think you are watching.


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Ugh that's awful! Those are the things I'm dreading. We get our first boarder on Tuesday. Yipes.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

We are going to put in an entry way with gate here soon.. It has certainly climbed up the list of priorities a bit. I also want to put in cameras but like I said... we are newer and I'm still adding on.. 

I would love to hear anyone's boarder horror stories... People just amaze me.


----------



## orloff (Dec 9, 2009)

The worst thing that we have had would have to be a boarders Missouri Fox Trotter was getting a little rough with a pretty younge gelding. He was going to be ridden that day and he ran into the round pen, bent it, got cough in it, broke two legs, cut all the way trough his nose.

We felt so bad because it was my moms friends horse, but she totally understood. He was playing with the other horse not looking at what was around him.

The vet was out in like ten minutes to put him down. We also had a appaloosa had to be put to sleep last year from some wierd problem she has had her whole life, that finally came to her.

I though she had collic because I was feeding the chickens and she rolled over into the fence because she was so uncomfortable. Its was supper hot out and by morning the vet was there. I felt bad because she was suffering and her buddy knew what was happening and she wouldnt get close. Me and my mom stayed out there with her and kept pooring water on her and gave her shade, because neither of us could have slept knowing she knew she was going to die alone.

Other than that nothing bad has happened besides all twenty getting out!

I sure do miss Rocco the baby and Pie, and we almost bought Pie too!


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

starline, 

Here's one of my favorites:

I had a really, sweet, wonderful teenage student who's stepfather decides to buy her a horse. His price range is not realistic. Miraculously I find a nice horse that she can show locally for the price because *sigh* it's a cribber. I'm one of those people that don't like cribbers in their barn, but given the price constraint, it was my only shot at getting this kid a nice horse, so I agree. Stepfather wants me to negotiate 1.) a lower price 2.) a payment plan and 3.) a longer trial. I refuse to take this offer to the seller and tell him I will offer either the lower price or longer trial, not both. Seller reduces price slightly, horse comes to my barn, kid is having a lovely time with the horse, showing and doing well. Fortunately the mom pays for the lessons and show expenses as we go; however, the board is never paid in time or sometimes, at all. At some point the board is 5 months in arrears and I'm considering taking a mechanic's lein on the horse because it's seriously impacting my cash flow. Sweet kid is getting ready to graduate and I fear getting stuck with the board bill. Stepfather is difficult to reach and crying the blues about finances and why billi isn't paid. 

Sweet kid invites me to her graduation party. Invites me several times, clearly really wants me to come, it's important to her. I don't want to go, because I don't trust myself around obnoxious, deadbeat stepdad. 

I reluctantly go to party, expecting ham biscuits and soft drinks on the back deck. Imagine my surprise when I arrived at the home to discover a lavish catered affair complete with tuxedoed waiters (5 of 'em!) The cost of the floral arrangements alone would have covered the back due board. Paid for, you guessed it, by the proud stepdad. Find sweet teenager, hug her, congratulate her and leave quickly. 

Arrange a lease on the horse by another student for when the kid goes to college, but tell stepdad I will not finalize the lease until the back board is paid. Farrier refuses to continue shoeing horse until paid. Stepdad has a choice to leave the board meter running on unusable unshod horse, or pay up.

Eventually pays. 

Feel better yet?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

^^^ OMG I would have given the dad a large piece of crap pie at lavish graduation party! I sometimes find rich people are the hardest to get a dime out of for necessities. But they are willing to pay a dollar to impress someone.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Those are the worst! You let it go on for 5 months? That's pretty nice of you... 
I would've pulled that guy aside and appealed to his need to "impress" people and said if you don't pay me right now I'm going to go announce what a cheapskate you are in the middle of the party.

I'm in my mid twenties so I still have this faith humanity and want to help people out... I suspect its the reason why people try to take advantage... its like I have "walk all over me" written on my forehead..


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

UGH!! Some boarders!

Maura, i applaud you for not losing it at that party! 

It's hardest when the kid is really great and most likely completely clueless as to what's going on. We had several really sweet kids come along who we love having at the barn and parents we wish we could ban! 

We had a family with a few girls who had some really REALLY fancy horses. Got into some financial issues, got behind on board, eventually traded one horse for board. Ended up getting a really nice horse in the deal but would have rather had the money. Oh well, kids are sweet. Parents screwed them over time and time again. Gotta feel bad for them. One day, Dad loses his job and they sold all but 1 of their horses, who is getting older, has soundness issues, and major behavior problems so only suitable for the right advanced rider. They pretty much quit paying board and racked up a lot of debt. Started telling people they were going to give us the horse (we sure as heck didn't want him!) Farrier bill was so behind he stopped doing his feet until he got paid. Kids continued to show up in brand new Coach purses, designer coats, etc. Found out they're MOVING, STILL haven't paid board. They keep promising to send a check out for board and make arrangements to move the horse? THEY MOVE. STILL HAVEN'T GOTTEN GOTTEN A CHECK. So we told some friends of the girls that we were going to get a lien on their horse... and then send him to auction. Where they auction for slaughter. Whattya know... a check came in the mail and a van came to move the horse. 

anyways. Sorry to hear the drama Starline. this definitely isn't a business for the weakhearted. there will always be those people who think they can walk all over you but once you get more established you can afford to be more picky and start weeding them out. hang in there!


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

I am sorry about your problems...
Ok correct me if I a wrong but you have a signed waiver that has guidlines.So take copies of the contract post it on everyones stall and MAKE SURE THEY READ IT. If problems cont. give them a notice that they have x days to pay or move. Hope this helps!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

I've been doing this for over 15 years. I can tell you exactly who (horse or human) prompted us to place 'odd' rules on the list. For new folks coming to interview, I tell them to not laugh at the obvious rules but there appear to be many people who just don't think.

We've had folks skip out on board. I quit placing my schedule on the wipe board so no one knows when I am around. My truck is parked in the garage, I set things in the barn a very specific way, etc.

No - not to spy on folks but to keep them honest. For 90% of them - it works.

If you ever want to vent offline (you never know who is lurking!), feel free. If I haven't been through it, chances are I know someone who has!


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

> If you ever want to vent offline (you never know who is lurking!), feel free. If I haven't been through it, chances are I know someone who has!


Believe it or not I have more gripes and issues but because some of them may be lurking I don't post them... these are just the ones I could care less if they read them or not..LOL P


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

Starline...WOW that sucks! Being a BO is def not a cake walk...anyone who thinks it is is crazy. Boarders dont know half of what we go through, and don't have a clue just how little money we make. Ugh I feel your pain

MLS....I do a lot of the same things too. I dont like people knowing my every move, so I dont have a fixed schedule, and I also park my vechicle out of sight.
Also I dont put things a certain way, but I can tell if someone has been in the barn after me...Im just that anal :wink: even a lead rope hung every so slightly differnt I will pick up on. My staff thinks it creepy:lol:


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

Cant you call animal control if a horse has not been paid for?

Ive boarded all my life and only once have I seen horses reposessed, and the owner was a vet. 

Some contracts I've seen dont say anything about giving 30 days notice, if you no longer own the horse. It usually says you have to give 30 days notice to move your horse. -Not sure what your says.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Maverick101 said:


> MLS....I do a lot of the same things too. I dont like people knowing my every move, so I dont have a fixed schedule, and I also park my vechicle out of sight.
> Also I dont put things a certain way, but I can tell if someone has been in the barn after me...Im just that anal :wink: even a lead rope hung every so slightly differnt I will pick up on. My staff thinks it creepy:lol:


No staff here! Just my husband and myself. I know exactly how I left the barn in the morning - barn aisle swept, arena walk way raked, tack room door closed to a certain point . . .


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow!
It is definitely intresting to read the other bad stories of the people there!
What a lot of problems.. my goodnes!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

*hug* I cant imagine how stressful all this must be! boarders not paying on time is a little cheeky (that being an understatement) and there is not much you can do about it when there is an inocent animal involved. you could charge extra for every day they are late? then they have to pay more for the week/ month (however you do it) and still have to pay the set charge the next time.
?


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

mls said:


> No staff here! Just my husband and myself. I know exactly how I left the barn in the morning - barn aisle swept, arena walk way raked, tack room door closed to a certain point . . .


Yes, when I say staff, I mean one other girl lol. Its my Husband and myself, along w my boys who do the majority of work around here.
But again, I can tell if my boys, or husband has been in the barn after me. 

Its good to be anal sometimes  It helps you to know if people (boarders) are taking advantage of you.


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

I hate dealing with the public and feel for you all. When _I'm_ the public I make it a point to be honorable


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

Ive been to barns who require a deposit upon decided to board there. Its usually the cost of the first month of board. You could keep that in escrow, and tell them they get it back when they leave. So if they skip out and dont pay board due, you get to keep the deposit. Its kind of like paying a last months rent.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

i know a few barn owners and they are always getting chipped in one way or another,,and over here its not a crime to take your own horse,one man i know is going to ask for the weekly/monthly rent up front with new boarders to minimise any losses


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

> one man i know is going to ask for the weekly/monthly rent up front with new boarders to minimise any losses


I didnt know of any barn that doesnt require you to pay for the month at the beginning of the month.

It actually is breaking the contract to take your horse after you sign that type of contract, and you owe money. The horse is the pledge or collateral as soon as you become late or deliquent on payment. Its the same as a mechanics lein. (In the US anyway.)


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

sillybunny11486 said:


> I didnt know of any barn that doesnt require you to pay for the month at the beginning of the month.
> 
> It actually is breaking the contract to take your horse after you sign that type of contract, and you owe money. The horse is the pledge or collateral as soon as you become late or deliquent on payment. Its the same as a mechanics lein. (In the US anyway.)


i suppose over here a bo could file a civil suit to try to get their money but you know yourself thats when all the lying would start [such as i never took my horse the bo sold it] etc etc ,but i do know of at least 4 barns that don,t take advance payment


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

i am sorry


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Good suggestions on the deposits, but I think Starline's issues are with folks who are a couple months behind, and making excuses. If they dissappear in the middle of the night, yes, she keeps the deposit, but she's still out a month or two. 

IME, folks who are conniving and miserable enough to skip out on the bill usually wait to the end of the month to do so, in order to stick the BO with maximum expense. 

Starline, that gave me an idea. In my area, the cocoanut telegraph was very efficient. I had a good network of other BOs/BMs who would give me the 411, usually before the prospective boarder showed up. You might want to casually ask folks where they boarded previously and call the previous BO/BM. Asking for references is touchy, but I would definitely make calls. 

I also used the cocoanut telegraph to alert other BO/BMs of a problem boarder looking for a new home. I *definitely* let them no if they were slow pay, no pay or skipped out a bill.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

I dont know how someone could even show their face around the barn if they didnt pay board. If I couldnt pay for my horse, I would be looking for a home for the horse ASAP.

My friend coowned a horse with someone for alittle while. They swapped out horses in one of the stalls, the one went to my friends house, and the coowned horse got the stall. The barn owner required my friend to pay for the new horse for the whole rent for a month. I really didnt think that was right. All the right boarding papers were signed, no extra stalls were used. 

I've had a barn owner not clean my horses stall because I "was late" on board. I wasnt late, the contract stipulated board was to be paid the by the 15th. The only reason I remember that because it was so odd. It didnt say board is due the first, it simply said the 15th. I even pulled it out again to double check. They wrote this contract themselves, so you think they'd understand it. I should have just left, because the contract said stalls would be cleaned daily, and they weren't for my horse. I think I stuck it out the rest of the month, because after that I was moving to school anyway.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

maura said:


> Starline, that gave me an idea. In my area, the cocoanut telegraph was very efficient. I had a good network of other BOs/BMs who would give me the 411, usually before the prospective boarder showed up. You might want to casually ask folks where they boarded previously and call the previous BO/BM. Asking for references is touchy, but I would definitely make calls.
> 
> I also used the cocoanut telegraph to alert other BO/BMs of a problem boarder looking for a new home. I *definitely* let them no if they were slow pay, no pay or skipped out a bill.


Ah - but if you want to get rid of someone, are you going to say they are a bad boarder so that no one else takes them off your hands? As a boarder looking prior to giving notice, they might be less than willingly to provide a reference so the current BO does not get wind they are looking.

It's rather a danged if you do, and danged if you don't thing.

The other side - a terrible boarder at one barn might be a great boarder at a different barn.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I do ask for references but what do you guys recommend for new horse owners that don't have previous barns?


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

Credit Score? XD


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I like the way you think Paints!!! LOL How do you suppose I go about asking clients to fill out credit applications? The look on their faces.... priceless.


----------



## simplysouthern (Dec 7, 2009)

I hate to say it, but I think you're going to have to become a lot stricter and a lot tougher if you want to eliminate the drama. 

I've boarded at and worked at various barns for 10+ years. The best ones were also the ones where the rules were posted, made clear, and the BO held boarders to them with no excuses. Not saying to be totally insensative - but if they haven't paid in 2 months, either make it clear that you now own their horse....or send them on their way. 
I've never had a barn pay for my vet bills.....ever. Clients should have their own relationship and account with the vet. Boarders horses should not be on your vet tab. 
If you're really worried about someone taking their horse at night, institute a set of strict barn hours....and then lock your gate with a lock no one else has the key or combinaition to.

I have a whole list of stuff like this....but I won't bore you with it. If your interested in them, send me a message.


----------



## Gonecrazy77 (Dec 19, 2020)

starlinestables said:


> My barn has only been open a year and the drama I've dealt with is unbelievable.
> 
> I don't know why everyone thinks the boarding stable should pay for their stupidity.
> 
> ...


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Very old thread.
Now closed


----------

